# Bikini competitor workouts?



## MrKeenan (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm writing on behalf of my girlfriend who wanted to enquire about the sort of routine these bikini competitors follow?

An example being.. 
Competition Photo FLEXONLINE 

Now she is a typical girl and isn't after the 'extreme toned look' that figure/fitness tend to have. There isn't much info on these bikini competitors which leads me to believe there is little to no weight work atall, and just a moderate amount of cardio. 

In terms of her stats shes lost around 26lbs since january and is now beggining to complain she's not losing anymore, even though she is does carry out weight work with me aswell the ton of cardio she does, along with a strict diet. Just wanted some advice of the routine I should be directing her towards.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 21, 2011)

Just wanted to mention the article of Nicole Wilkins in Muscle and Performance. 

What a beautiful Gal!

she shows a bit workout, as will gives an example of her workout(s).  Might wish to check that out.
Her intent is for the next Olympia


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 23, 2011)

FWIW, I'd venture that you could call "Bikini" the result of the first year of a dedicated lifting lifestyle. I don't know that the type of training changes that much, but the bigger difference between the different levels of competition from Bikini to bodybuilding is the time in the gym. You spend enough time lifting and eating to grow, you will grow. Muscle maturity can also only come w/ age - you'll find some of the best bodybuilders in the 40+ age bracket. 

For competition, diet is ALWAYS your primary driver. You can't grow if you're not eating to grow. If your purpose is to cut, then you're going to train to burn up glycogen and streamline, but still maintain the muscle mass you have. Also what you do will depend on where you are coming from - on the one hand - if you're doing several back to back competitions - even at the Bikini level, the wear & tear and exhaustion can take its toll on the muscle you have. Or if there's some time off when the person wants to bulk or just lets the diet go, then that has to come off again at competition time. A pro competitor is probably going to be maintaining a leaner body for photoshoots and several competitions per season.

I suspect over time, her goals and training will change, as her body will, her muscle maturity, etc.


----------



## red rocket (Jul 28, 2011)

This is one of my girls who does bikini.

SHe works probably harder then every man or woman I have trained.  She is tiny to begin with, and is making progress with each show. She qualified for nationals a couple weeks ago.

The training split is exactly what I would do.  Why fix something that isnt broken.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 28, 2011)

red rocket said:


> This is one of my girls who does bikini.
> 
> SHe works probably harder then every man or woman I have trained.  She is tiny to begin with, and is making progress with each show. She qualified for nationals a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The training split is exactly what I would do.  Why fix something that isnt broken.



shes beautiful, nice smile.


----------



## MrKeenan (Jul 29, 2011)

red rocket said:


> This is one of my girls who does bikini.
> 
> SHe works probably harder then every man or woman I have trained. She is tiny to begin with, and is making progress with each show. She qualified for nationals a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The training split is exactly what I would do. Why fix something that isnt broken.


 
What rep range is she around with her exercises if you don't mind me asking? Also how does her diet differ from someone who simply wants to lose weight?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 29, 2011)

MrKeenan said:


> What rep range is she around with her exercises if you don't mind me asking? Also how does her diet differ from someone who simply wants to lose weight?



This question came up on another board re: just want to lose wt vs competition prep - IMO the only difference is 

1) in the degree of strictness you follow (i.e. the only consequence for less than strict diet / cardio for "just lose weight" is slower results) and 

2) the last 4 weeks - the focus goes from the further out, slower fat loss, to what you can do under the stress of a stricter diet as you approach your show date, and ultimately to just burning up glycogen & water manipulation the last 2 weeks.

What is the same is the training, the consistency and the intensity. The difference is the time frame you're looking for the 'fat loss' phase to be completed. The difference is just the last 4 weeks of a prep diet which focuses on water manipulation and drying out specifically for a show date, vs just maintaining.


----------



## pebble (Jul 29, 2011)

red rocket said:


> This is one of my girls who does bikini.
> 
> SHe works probably harder then every man or woman I have trained.  She is tiny to begin with, and is making progress with each show. She qualified for nationals a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The training split is exactly what I would do.  Why fix something that isnt broken.



My girl competes as well.  She is in figure and bikini and trains just like any guy would.  Build a solid base and focus on weak areas.  

She has uses upper/lower, fullbody, and body part split routines.

 Rep ranges Used are 6-8, 10-12 for just about everything.  There are some times when it is >15, but that’s general for her circuit training or glycogen depletion workouts.


----------



## MrKeenan (Jul 29, 2011)

As red rocket explained one of the girls follows the same split, does this mean even things such as shoulders, chest and biceps are trained? In other words how important is it to train these bodyparts taking into consideration that over-muscularity is marked down?


----------

